# sb800 with d60?



## ccssk8ter11 (Oct 24, 2008)

i just bought an sb800 flash for my d60 but i am having troubles getting it to work wirelessly, does anyone know how?


----------



## budskiphotography (Oct 24, 2008)

I dont think the D60 has a infared trigger, you'd need to buy the trigger or use the sb as a trigger for the SB R1C1 and SB 600


----------



## AF44 (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah if you want to do wireless flash you will need an sb-600 as a slave unit and use the sb-800 as a master unit


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah thats what i thought. But the guy at the store kept telling me that was all i would need. Oh well. Can i just buy a trigger instead of a whole flash for the master?


----------



## budskiphotography (Oct 24, 2008)

yep, you can get the su800


----------



## kundalini (Oct 24, 2008)

RTFM  

If you don't have Commander Mode on the D60, then you will need triggers.  Do a search for member JerryPH.  He has a lot to say about Cactus triggers for wireless flash.  You will not need another flash for off-camera operation, but you will need a triggers.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok and now for a more useful response:

You can still use your flash wirelessly but you will need to put the SB-800 in SU-4 mode. In this mode it'll react to any flash regardless if it's from a Nikon Canon or point and shoot. The trick is you will need to make your camera flash as dark as possible.

I am not familiar with the Nikon D60 but if you can set your onboard flash to 1/128th then do so, if not then you should still be able to get it dark enough so as to trigger the SB-800 but not influence the photo by setting the flash exposure compensation to -3.0EV


----------



## epp_b (Oct 25, 2008)

> You can still use your flash wirelessly but you will need to put the SB-800 in SU-4 mode. In this mode it'll react to any flash regardless if it's from a Nikon Canon or point and shoot. The trick is you will need to make your camera flash as dark as possible.


Wow, really?  I was considering getting an SB-600 because I new I couldn't use wireless flash with with SB-800 as a slave for my D40 anyway, but I might change my mind because of this.

Can you explain how it works?



> I am not familiar with the Nikon D60 but if you can set your onboard flash to 1/128th then do so, if not then you should still be able to get it dark enough so as to trigger the SB-800 but not influence the photo by setting the flash exposure compensation to -3.0EV


Additionally, you could put your hand or something in front of it to block it from affecting the exposure.


----------



## budskiphotography (Oct 25, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Ok and now for a more useful response:
> 
> You can still use your flash wirelessly but you will need to put the SB-800 in SU-4 mode. In this mode it'll react to any flash regardless if it's from a Nikon Canon or point and shoot. The trick is you will need to make your camera flash as dark as possible.


 
doh, forgot about that with the sb800


----------



## Garbz (Oct 25, 2008)

Certainly. SU-4 is the mode (not available on the SB-600) that simply has the flash react to a very sudden change in lighting. It goes through some filtering to try and ignore the TTL preflash and in my experience it does so quite reliably. But basically if it sees another flash fire via it's infra-red sensor it will trigger itself.

Unlike wireless-CLS which encodes all the flash information and TTL information into the preflash, SU-4 mode works as a dumb unit. All your settings such as Power, A / M modes, are all controlled on the flash unit itself, and as there is no communication between the flash and the camera TTL does not work. But these downsides are far outweighed by the benefit of being able to use it wirelessly with any camera.


----------



## epp_b (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow, that's really cool, I didn't know there was such a feature.  Thanks!


----------



## Garbz (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh one more thing epp_b. If you get an SB-600, you can buy light sensitive triggers for very very cheap. They just clip onto the hotshoe and trigger the flash as a wireless receiver would.


----------



## epp_b (Oct 26, 2008)

Ah!  Cool!  Thanks a lot!


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Feb 21, 2009)

ok now i have a d90, how do i do it now? can i use the flash wirelessy without the in camera flash?


----------



## Slaphead (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok, you can but you still need the inbuilt flash. You need to set the inbuilt flash into commander mode, and set it so that it so that the inbuilt flash has no effect in terms of lighting. Your manuals for the D90 and the SB800 are your best friend here. If for some reason you don't have the manuals you can download them from Nikon


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 22, 2009)

For the D90- Go to the menu called Custom Setting. In there, you will find Bracketing/ flash. Open that, and find Flash Cntrl, go into there, and use commander mode. Adjust your settings as you want, make sure it is the same channel.
For the SB600- Press and hold the bottom button, and left button until you see a CSM. Then activate wireless, and set to same channel. Popup flash on your camera, and get to it.


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Feb 22, 2009)

ok so you have to use the built in flash. thats what i was wondering. I think i figured out how to set it so it doesnt affect the exposure now. Thanks for all your help.


----------

